
Coroutine Theory (2017) - signa11
https://lewissbaker.github.io/2017/09/25/coroutine-theory
======
jillesvangurp
An interesting topic related to this is co-routines in Kotlin which implements
this for Kotlin. This recent article by Roman Elizarov
[https://medium.com/@elizarov/callbacks-and-kotlin-
flows-2b53...](https://medium.com/@elizarov/callbacks-and-kotlin-
flows-2b53aa2525cf) outlines how they are supporting reactive streams on top
of co-routines using something called Flow.

If you need a more gentle introduction to co-routines and why he picked them
for Kotlin, his talk at GOTO last month is pretty interesting:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Kotlin/comments/cf56gt/serverside_k...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Kotlin/comments/cf56gt/serverside_kotlin_with_coroutines_with_roman/)

------
dang
Thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16317820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16317820)

